# Ph 7.0 cant get it down!! HELP!!! <3



## beanieboy182 (Jun 13, 2013)

This is my shrimp tank Its a fluval Edge 6 Gallon:fish-in-bowl:
View image: IMG 3405
(cloudy because i just put a new peat in hob filter)

Im having problems lowering my PH and sticking it to where i would like it.
Really need your guys ideas and thoughts on the matter!

Ive tried everything to lower this tanks PH for the crs / cbs as i hear they do well in lower PH from 6.2-6.8
Don't think i've just come here without looking up lots of information online because i have done it!

I will explain a little.

My water parameters currently are...(gone to test)
PH 6.8
GH 8
KH 0-1 (it turned yellow after first drop so somewhere between)
TDS 205
Temp 22oC

How i got the Ph down was trying out seachem acid buffer (converts KH into CO2 apparently) this does lower ph as i added a few grains over the course of a few hours but the PH would always raise back up to around 7.1 - 7.2 so i gave up using it after my last 20% water change as it only temporarily fixes the issue even after i re-dosed it thinking it would settle lower each time...IT DOES NOT WORK.

I bought some borneowild humic and placed 60g of the stuff in a net in my filter and made sure its just before returning to the tank so gets lots of water coverage
This is what got me down to PH 6.4 (at this point i was loving it) now...a day later it is back up to 6.8 which is kinda disappointing! 

For my water changes which i do once a weekend the ph is quite low around 6.4 and the tds is 10 (i catch it from a glass panel running into a hose then into a bucket which is sealed off to the elements other than the hole for the tube so not many contaminants...i then use a DIY filter running out of the bucket into a bottle)
I remineralise it with saltyshrimps GH+ to around TDS 150
temp is 19oC before i let it go into my shrimp tank.

My substrate is Eco Complete (i know this is bad for shrimp and ive only just realised i should of gone with something like ADA or such)
Pets at home gravel on top (black and white) It says 100% natural on the packet but i don't know if this is good or bad :S

I have a mineral rock in their to help the baby crs grow
I have alder cones in there to help lower PH
I have catapa leaf in there to also lower PH
I have a big chunk of drift wood to lower PH

In my Hang on back filter
I have Biohome media mostly and borneowild humic in a net bag
Also lots of filter floss and a big peat ball

I stopped using CO2 about 5 months ago (some may of spotted diffuser in the back) i know this does lower PH but i don't like how finicky it can be to get right

Lights are LED and on for about 6 hours a day.

Does anyone know what could be buffering my PH so high ?? that is my question 

Ive tried googling for a while and cant seem to find any answers!!?!?!?
Could it be the biohome media ?
Could it be my gravel from petsathome ?
Could it be the eco complete ?
Could it be the mineral rock ?
HELP!*r2

If someone would like to answer and such i will be more than happy to thank them!*w3


----------



## beanieboy182 (Jun 13, 2013)

oh noes! 62 views and not one reply  BOO!

anyone had any experience with borneowild humic ? how long it takes to lower ph ?
at the moment of testing im at PH 7.0
seems something is buffering the water but i dont know what!


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

you seem to be panicking with a ph of 6.8 already, which is fine for most fish/shrimp, 

you are better off leaving it as is, and keeping it stable, once you start to buffer ph, you can't go back suddenly or the change will kill your fish/shrimp.

stable ph is better than the 'right' ph


----------



## beanieboy182 (Jun 13, 2013)

Marshall said:


> you seem to be panicking with a ph of 6.8 already, which is fine for most fish/shrimp,
> 
> you are better off leaving it as is, and keeping it stable, once you start to buffer ph, you can't go back suddenly or the change will kill your fish/shrimp.
> 
> stable ph is better than the 'right' ph


thanks buddy  currently messing with co2 infusion to drop the ph by a tad.
dont worry nothing major...i think it was near a bubble of mist a second (not bubble counter that is nearly a bubble a minute or 2)

seems to stabilise around 6.6 and that is fine by me!


----------

